# Please! Need a creative mind for a creative name!



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

I need a show name for my horse. I don't want it to be cheesy or insulting. She is a 7 year old, gray, Welsh/QH. She is 14.3 hands and super calm. I don't know where I'm going as far as showing her. We jump, barrel race, pole bend, reining, and are working on roping. Her current name is Maddie, but I need a flashier name for the show ring. She IS turning white, as most grays do. She is a whitish grey with balck mane, but the tip of her tail is turning hiwte, so I'm sure she's be solid white in the next 4 years. If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Based on how you describe her colors...

Whisper of Smoke
Grey Ghost
Ivory Flash (Flash of Ivory)

Just what popped into my head. If they sound cheesy, I don't mean them to be.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Madrigal (it's a type of song)

Madrid

Mockingbird Miss

Maurana
Made in the Mornging

Morningsong


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great names, thanks! I can't use the smoke one, because someone i know has a horse named Smoke, but I like the others, and the Madrigal one is good. Thanks you!


----------

